

Ask HN: which math fields do you use more as a Software Engineer? - rodrigoavie

So, in CS school we learn a lot of topics like Analytic Geometry, Linear Algebra, Calculus, etc.<p>Please tell what fields you use more and also tell which field of Software you work with.
======
jstanley
The mathematics I use most is basic arithmetic, when doing one-off data
processing runs. Mostly used in estimating how long things will take to run
(e.g. it took 20 minutes on this sample of one thousandth of the data, how
long will it take for the full dataset?), or estimating storage requirements.

------
kohanz
Currently I'm working in medical imaging with large 3d data sets so linear
algebra plays a prominent role.

------
codeonfire
Almost none in business apps. There's some calc and geometry in graphics.
Unless the business demands it, the software isn't going to need math. Yagni.
If the business can run on a pocket calculator, every last pc will disappear
in pursuit of the dollar. The same goes with math.

------
chrisbennet
Linear algebra: My work tends to be mostly visual; either computer vision or
graphics.

------
zachlatta
Linear algebra is indispensable when working with any sort of graphics.

------
Fa773NM0nK
Graph Theory

Basic design of any solutions become real graceful.

------
lsiebert
stats and formal logic.

------
Irishsteve
linear systems

